# Good video converter/editer?



## Yarnchu (Dec 31, 2008)

So I got a Dazzle DVD recorder for Christmas, but it saves (well, burns) files as .VOB. I want to edit these .VOB files, but Windows Movie Maker can't do it. I need something to either convert it into a editable file or something that can edit the file itself. I can upload them to Youtube as is, but I want to edit them.


----------



## s k (Dec 31, 2008)

Download VLC Media Player along with the Combined Community Codec Pack (CCCP) and you will be able to play any media format you could ever want.

Ubuntu Studio Edition contains many programs for audio and video editing.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 31, 2008)

if you have VLC you do not need CCCP and probably should not get it


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 31, 2008)

I can play the files just fine. I want to edit them is all.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 31, 2008)

This should help you a whole lot. It's what I use for file conversion.


----------



## Foxsundance (Dec 31, 2008)

Finally I have someone to help with the Dazzle.

I use VirtualDub to capture videos. It saves them as AVIs. It's a bit complicated to use, but you can figure it out if you try. Download the K lite codec pack, then when you're capturing video make sure to set the video compression to Xvid and the Audio to Lame MP3. After you're done capturing you can use WMM, or put the file in Virtualdub and deinterlace it and whatnot.

...if you didn't get any of that I'll try to explain it a bit better.


----------

